# Discus or Malawi Cichlids. Which would you rather keep?



## jvdb (Feb 24, 2015)

Plan for the next tank is a 120 gallon, I always had my mind set on making it an African Cichlid tank. The only other thing that has intrigued me is keeping discus and I'm wondering if you can help me make up my mind. PH is 7.6 so more suited to malawi cichlids but I've heard that as long as ph is stable discus will be fine.

Anyways, both are beautiful but its the problems that can arise in each tank that might help me decide. For discus I hear about illness being common, and fish not eating/generally being picky. For africans (I plan an all male group) managing aggression is a problem, as well as trying to ensure you have all males. Which tank is in the long run going to cause me less grief? I love being attentive to my tanks and taking care of them (so water changes, maintenance isn't an issue) its more the things that are seemingly out of my hands that I am worried about.

Has anyone had experience with both types? Which did you prefer? What were the pros/cons of each? Thanks!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Haven't really kept either, but as an owner of a 4 ft 120 gallon tank I think fully grown adult discus would look kind of cramped in that size tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've kept a number of different species of African cichlids over the years, and experienced nothing but mainly grief due to their uncaring aggressiveness and tendency not lo leave plants alone where they're planted. - LOL. - No more of those for me.

As for discus, I've kept nothing but over the past 5 consecutive years, and am very happy with their good looks, personality, coloration, grace, gentleness (except at times between themselves - pecking order you know), and overall very civil traits & behaviors.

Discus are much hardier that many people think, and are not generally prone to sickness or picky eating, so long as they're given the care and attention they deserve. They are simply intolerant of poor water quality & conditions, so if you're prepared to undertake large, frequent wcs and stick to a good tank cleansing routine, they're a snap to keep. (And your pH of 7.6 is just fine.)

The 2 most critical elements to being successful with discus is to get them ONLY from a reputable and experienced source, well-known for supplying high quality and well-shaped fish, and to avoid starting off with young fish of a smaller size than under approx. 3"-3.5" (preferably larger) whose immune systems are under-developed, and require large daily wcs & multiple daily feedings in a bare-bottom tank, in order to grow out properly, without stunting or developing a poor shape.

Here's my 6 Cardinal Rules for novices to discus, which you'll hopefully find helpful:


D-I-S-C-U-S - 6 CARDINAL RULES FOR NEWBIES TO FOLLOW


First I'd just like to mention once again that discus are hardier than many people think, and are not difficult to keep, so long as one is prepared to accept and adhere to a few key practices that will provide the best chances of success with discus.

This listing is recorded more or less in order of importance:

1) - D - Do your homework well before delving into discus. Read and research all you can beforehand. Googling will certainly help, as well as spending a good deal of time reading the posts and threads on the simplydiscus.com forum, particularly the stickies in the 'Discus Basics for Beginners' section, which will provide you with much of the material you need to digest.

2) - I - Investigate and learn of the best sources to get your discus stock. Find those breeders &/or importers that are long time, well-experienced, responsible, reputable, and known to supply high quality, healthy, and well-shaped discus. Buy your discus from one of these sources in order to insure that you get off on the best footing possible.
This is the single, most important factor in succeeding with discus.
The simplydiscus.com forum has a sponsors section which lists a good number of high quality discus suppliers in North America. Check it out.

3) - S - Set up and plan to follow a strict regular routine of fresh water changes, tank wipe-downs and cleansing, vacuuming of wastes, and regular filter and media cleaning, changes, replacements, and maintenance. Be fully prepared for the kind of commitment it takes to produce and maintain the highest water quality and conditions that you can.

4) - C - Carefully consider the type of tank set up you start with. Make sure the tank size is ample enough to start with 5 or 6 discus. Don't be tempted to begin with a tank of less than 55 or 60 gallons, and don't try to justify going smaller by just getting 1, 2, 3, or 4 discus for cost or other reasons.
Wait till you have sufficient resources to get a proper-sized tank, and the suitable size and number of fish to insure continuing good health and harmonious discus sociability.
Do not start with small, undersized, very juvenile fish which have not yet developed a more mature immune system, are more demanding to raise properly, and much more prone to health problems and other issues. Get fish of at least 3.0" in size, preferably larger.

5) - U - Undertake to start off with a bare bottom tank, unless you're getting fully adult fish and have previous good experience with fish-keeping generally, and maintaining a planted tank in particular. If you must have some decor, limit yourself to a very thin sand substrate layer, and perhaps a piece of driftwood with just a couple of small plants attached, or one or two potted plants.
Once you gain several months' of experience getting to know your discus' traits & behavior, and your discus get larger, then you may proceed to an aqua-scaped environment, to possibly include some other species of compatible discus tank-mates. Feed a varied diet, several times a day, and learn which foods will achieve a nutritious diet, by researching.

6) - S - Simplify. Keep things as simple as you can to start. Don't complicate your start with discus, at least at first, by placing them in a heavily planted environment, using CO2 and a strict fertilization regime. Make sure your tank is fully cycled before adding the fish, and don't be tempted to alter or change the pH of your water, or modify your water conditions and parameters by using chemicals of any kind. No need to use RO water or adopt any other procedures that would tend to complicate what should be a simple start to your discus launch. If you plan on eventually having a community tank set-up, carefully research the species of other fish you'd like to keep with the discus, to insure they are able to withstand the higher discus temp of at least 82 F, and that they are fully compatible with discus.
And do a complete and proper quarantine before adding any such tank-mates to your discus tank.

Follow these 'rules', and there's little doubt you will succeed with discus ! 


Should you decide to give discus a try, I'll be more than happy to help you out in any way I can to ensure you succeed, and even direct you to the best sources nearest you for acquiring quality fish.
Best of luck to you if you give it a go - you won't regret it !

Bump: Oh, and btw, your intended 120 gal tank would be of an excellent size to keep up to a dozen full grown adult discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Where are you in Canada, jvdb ?

Just to give you some idea of the beauty & grace of discus, here's a FTS pic of a 70 gal tank of mine, where I grew out 8 or 9 juvenile red snake skins a couple of years ago - which were approx. 3.5" at the time, and their full adult coloration had not yet developed:


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I come down on the other side, not having kept discus but lots of experience with African cichlids of several types. 
First is to understand that there are literally hundreds of different African cichlids so talking of cichlids is kind of stereotyping a whole large group. It takes a far closer look to find out about something as varied as small ones who live in discarded shells or huge ones who eat other fish! 
Discus are beautiful but not nearly as much variety as when you speak of hundreds of types of African cichlids. In general, I think you may find the African cichlid is more forgiving of small mistakes. Choosing a calm group can be a major start, so I suggest looking first at some info on the expected aggression levels. There is a site I use for research as they do cichlids and have much more and better info than a single post could ever give. 
Cichlid-forum.com would be a must read for me to start. Open it and one of the first things you might note it the article about new types found. Since we have not yet found and described all the African cichlids, you can see that it is not a group easily described or made stereotypes? 
Drill down into the library and articles to find info on different levels and some of the different types of African cichlids. 
This is one I consider required reading for new starters before choosing fish:
Haps Vs. Mbuna
Read down and use the aggression numbers as I find them spot on from this guy. I've never met him but he finds much the same as I when we speak of a fish type. 

It's a great big world of fish to choose, so don't just grab the first pretty one who comes along. Placidochromis is a type who appeal to me as nice placid types! If you leave the girls at home, the guys get along quite well. Which is nice in many cases as the girls are often the drab grey ones while the guys do all the strutting and showing off.


----------



## jvdb (Feb 24, 2015)

discuspaul said:


> Where are you in Canada, jvdb ?
> 
> Just to give you some idea of the beauty & grace of discus, here's a FTS pic of a 70 gal tank of mine, where I grew out 8 or 9 juvenile red snake skins a couple of years ago - which were approx. 3.5" at the time, and their full adult coloration had not yet developed:



Manitoba. I'd likely buy from afishionados since I can just pick them up in warehouse.


----------



## blackjack (Jun 5, 2008)

I have kept African cichlids for over 10 years, and have them in 2 55g, and 1 125g. Also started keeping discus last year. Personally for me, I prefer African Malawi and peacocks over discus. Both African and discus are easy to take care if follow guidelines that another user posted above. Both have beautiful colors and have lots of personality.. However, in my experience, Africa's cichlid seems to more energetic; they race towards the surface begging for food when I enter the room. My discus are all too timid and likes to hide most of the time. They don't even bother chasing bloodworms for food. It's like they feel like they're entitle and Royal.


----------



## sakanajanai (Jan 5, 2016)

Discus ALL THE WAY! Of course, someday when I have room for a nice tank for them, that is! 

I used to raise Malawai cichlids, and I did enjoy it. I really loved setting up their tank and seeing them interact with each other. If I were to get back into them, I'd love to try and get some peacocks!

Here is a pic of the main ones I had back when I first got them from a local breeder. They went from being super scared to one of the most social fish I ever had!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

To jvdb:
Once you do your necessary research on Malawi Cichlids in order to determine what you'd like to keep, it'll be very interesting to hear your choice and the reasons why. Would you care to share that with us in due course ?


----------



## blueMegaman (Jan 6, 2016)

I have heard that Discus are problematic and get diseases all the time. I would vote for cichilds. You can get a salt water aquarium effect with freshwater fish!


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

What about other sa/ca cichlids? You can get away with a nice planted tank with lots of color and character.


----------



## jvdb (Feb 24, 2015)

abrooks12376 said:


> What about other sa/ca cichlids? You can get away with a nice planted tank with lots of color and character.


I actually have a firemouth, convicts, and a jack dempsey right now and love them. Still thinking I want to do Malawi cichlids.

Bump:


discuspaul said:


> To jvdb:
> Once you do your necessary research on Malawi Cichlids in order to determine what you'd like to keep, it'll be very interesting to hear your choice and the reasons why. Would you care to share that with us in due course ?


I've actually done quite extensive research on Malawi cichlids already. I've read quite a bit and watched pretty much every youtube video possible since this was the original plan. The plan was always to keep mainly aulonocara, with a few others, possibly some haps. No Mbuna. 

Although I've been intrigued with discus, the dream for me has always been an all male peacock/hap tank. Had a moment of doubt but think I will be more pleased with the african cichlids due to activity level. Also, still keep hearing too much about discus issues. I feel like I can deal with aggression of cichlids, I have a spare tank on hand for "time out" if needed, but feel a little lost once it comes to issues that seem to be more common in discus such as illnesses. Also my tap water is 7.6 sometimes higher, perfect for Malawi cichlids. Still will always have an interest in discus but think I better go with the original plan.


----------



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

Discus for sure. Ive always wanted them but unfortunately I dont think the floor in my 2nd story apartment would handle a tank large enough for a group of them to be comfortable.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Folks, don't believe those things you hear about discus being problematic and prone to a variety of illnesses - simply not true.
I'd suggest that almost all of those (and there are many of them) who say those things started out with discus without doing the necessary research on the right ways to keep them, and of course did it all very wrong, inviting their discus to get stressed out and subsequently experience weakened immune systems and susceptibility to ill health issues.
The biggest culprit of this is keeping them in poor water quality & conditions. Happens all the time. Get good quality stock, do it right, and there are no problems.


----------

